# Im Shortlisted!!!!



## the parnell (Nov 12, 2005)

Just found out I've been shortlisted to the Bachelor of Fine Arts(Film and TV) at QUT over here in Australia. The interview is Next Week, theres only 16 places going in the course, so all i can be is hopefull.


----------



## CJK (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats fantastic!  Hope you make it through!  Someone needs to be the one to lift Australian films out of the rut and into the mainstream  and it could be you... or me... it doesn't matter, as long as we try!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 15, 2005)

Good news! Best of luck!! What does QUT stand for?


----------



## the parnell (Nov 15, 2005)

QUT is the queensland university of technology. Their film course has developed a reputation as being one of the best in the state, and the country, and only accepting 16 people is probably why. Hopefully i can get in, if not the whole interview process should be a great experience.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 16, 2005)

That's amazing that they only accept 16. Is it undergrad or graduate?


----------



## the parnell (Nov 17, 2005)

its undergrad.

i hope to eventually do my masters down at the Australian Film Televison and Radio School, AFTRS- its the premier film school in australia, graduate stuff only, down in sydney, through usually only between 12-4 people get accepted there per year from accross australia in their MA Film (cinematograpy) course.


----------



## Eorl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thats awesome Parnell, hope u get in.  i hope to eventually do my masters down at the Australian Film Televison and Radio School  that is my long term goal as well    at the moment im applying for a Diploma in Screen at TAFE.. i know its not AFTRS or anything but it is a grounding    keep us updated when u know if u get in


----------



## the parnell (Dec 8, 2005)

Im into the course.


----------



## Eorl (Dec 9, 2005)

Well done mate    i went for my interview last week. There are 20 positions available in the course and over 70 applied for it. Which is pretty good considering this is Newcastle. Still i think i made a good impression on them


----------



## the parnell (Dec 10, 2005)

yer, over 350 applied for the course, 75 were shortlisted for interviews.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------

